# NGD: PRS SE 7s mods galore!!!



## bouVIP (Aug 20, 2014)

So I was really GASing for a blue guitar and happened upon a blue gutted PRS SE Custom 24 7 string. I'm a super nerd so I decided to "model" this guitar after an anime character named Esdeath. 

The pickups are BKP ceramic Nailbombs and they sound amazing! 


















Esdeath reference
http://i.imgur.com/Hyik1Lu.jpg?1



Also my Purple PRS that I modded with Hipshot bridge and locking tuners and Seymour Duncan Nazgul, Sentient pickups.







My 3 PRS


----------



## slowro (Aug 20, 2014)

Cool collection, fully white saddles with black screws would be my preference but it's a cool theme. 
Was the hipshot a direct fit?


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Aug 20, 2014)

The blue is definitely awesome, but dat PURPLE is making me drool!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks awesome with the mods! You have a great collection!


----------



## Sang-Drax (Aug 20, 2014)

I wasn't even aware there was a purple version. Looks awesome!


----------



## asher (Aug 20, 2014)

Nicely done!

They do a purple SE 7?


----------



## celticelk (Aug 20, 2014)

asher said:


> They do a purple SE 7?



"Amethyst" is the official color designation.

OP, nice work! Everything's better with covered pickups!


----------



## ngrungebb91 (Aug 20, 2014)

OMG. Great SE7's!!!!  this thread is saving my life. Did you have to redrill holes to put in the hipshot bridge? ALSO. did you put an aftermarket nut in like black tusq? What one did you put in? Thanks!!


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 20, 2014)

slowro said:


> Cool collection, fully white saddles with black screws would be my preference but it's a cool theme.
> Was the hipshot a direct fit?





ngrungebb91 said:


> OMG. Great SE7's!!!!  this thread is saving my life. Did you have to redrill holes to put in the hipshot bridge? ALSO. did you put an aftermarket nut in like black tusq? What one did you put in? Thanks!!



I was planning for the white saddles, but most of my saddles got messed up from powder coating so I had to settle for the weird black and white combo.

The hipshot was not a direct replacement. 4 holes had to be drilled to mount the baseplate. The new bridge covers up the old holes though. 

I didn't replace the nut. Both of them have stock nuts.



Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Aug 20, 2014)

Congrats! Looking good


----------



## Shawn (Aug 20, 2014)

That looks fantastic! Love the white hardware, very classy.


----------



## slowro (Aug 20, 2014)

bouVIP said:


> I was planning for the white saddles, but most of my saddles got messed up from powder coating so I had to settle for the weird black and white combo.
> 
> The hipshot was not a direct replacement. 4 holes had to be drilled to mount the baseplate. The new bridge covers up the old holes though.
> 
> ...



Still a 'happy accident' 

I bet it rips through the archon!


----------



## Philligan (Aug 20, 2014)

Suddenly I like the blue a whole lot more. Looks amazing, man.


----------



## Cbutler (Aug 21, 2014)

LOVINGGG that purp


----------



## andyjanson (Aug 21, 2014)

All 3 look incredible dude, HNGD. Did the covered BKP's require any routing?


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 21, 2014)

andyjanson said:


> All 3 look incredible dude, HNGD. Did the covered BKP's require any routing?



Yes it did. Some of the wood in the cavity and some material on the pickup rings had to be removed to fit them in.


----------



## HighGain510 (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow those both came out great man! The covered BKPs look slick in there too, nice touch!


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 21, 2014)

The Purple one looks awesome. Good work!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Aug 21, 2014)

Those are f*cking killer! Really great mods! And anime theme FTW, for sure.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Looks amazing man! Totally feeling the Esdeath vibe; good job on that front as well! Nice collection you got there  congrats!

EDIT: what is the symbol on the truss rod cover? I know I've seen it a lot before, but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## Rotatous (Aug 21, 2014)

I REALLY dig that purple one.


----------



## Adamewf (Aug 21, 2014)

Those white knobs on the blue have some crazy pop


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 21, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Looks amazing man! Totally feeling the Esdeath vibe; good job on that front as well! Nice collection you got there  congrats!
> 
> EDIT: what is the symbol on the truss rod cover? I know I've seen it a lot before, but I can't remember what it is.



It's the symbol on Esdeath's chest which shouldn't be a huge spoiler or anything but just in case


Spoiler



It's her Teigu


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 21, 2014)

Aaahhh right! I actually hadn't seen it before haha it just reminded me of a geass and/or command seal (Fate), but I assumed it couldn't have been given the theme of the guitar. Really cool stuff dude!


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 22, 2014)

Alberto7 said:


> Aaahhh right! I actually hadn't seen it before haha it just reminded me of a geass and/or command seal (Fate), but I assumed it couldn't have been given the theme of the guitar. Really cool stuff dude!



oh man a Fate themed guitar would be sick. Saber Themed = Blue quilted maple top, maple fretboard, and gold/chrome mixed hardware and maybe some Chrome Battleworn covered pickups.


----------



## Alberto7 (Aug 23, 2014)

That would be beautiful. I'll give that some thought, for sure, as I'm cooking up some ideas for what my next guitar could be.


----------



## AndruwX (Aug 23, 2014)

A Saber Alter guitar palette. 
You guys give me ideas.


----------



## crystallake (Aug 25, 2014)

Just wanted to chime in and let you know that I just picked up an Amethyst 7-string SE. Also grabbed a Dimarzio CL/LF set off eBay.

All because of this thread. 

Quick questions:
-Which black locking tuners did you get? I can only find a sets of 6. 
-The switch tip. Do the Fender direct replacements fit?


----------



## Tesla (Aug 25, 2014)

Ahh that Purple one is amazing. Reminds me of BTBAM Dusty's custom PRS.


----------



## axionjax (Aug 25, 2014)

digging the white dials on the blue one!


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 25, 2014)

crystallake said:


> Just wanted to chime in and let you know that I just picked up an Amethyst 7-string SE. Also grabbed a Dimarzio CL/LF set off eBay.
> 
> All because of this thread.
> 
> ...



Awesome!!

I got the Hipshot Locking Tuners from sporthitech. They have sets of 7s, but these aren't direct replacements and require drilling.

Yes I'm pretty sure any switch tip will fit the prs switch.


----------



## JustinG60 (Aug 25, 2014)

i have the same blue SE-7 ...care to share what bridge you ended up putting on there? i want to put a black hipshot on mine but i don't know which one of the umm... 3? it is. apparently it changes depending on the curvature of the top


----------



## noUser01 (Aug 26, 2014)

That group picture almost made me cry. I don't know the character you mentioned but I love the thought of modeling a guitar after a character or theme, great idea. Congratulations man!


----------



## Lickers (Aug 26, 2014)

Nice work - especially on the Amethyst. I love the look of that with black hardware.

I was going to get one but couldn't get on with the painted neck so went with the spalted instead so I could sand off the clear lacquer.


----------



## TubeOrgasmer (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow I need to get me one of those PRS 7's. Also the custom symbol on the truss rod cover is a very nice idea!


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 26, 2014)

JustinG60 said:


> i have the same blue SE-7 ...care to share what bridge you ended up putting on there? i want to put a black hipshot on mine but i don't know which one of the umm... 3? it is. apparently it changes depending on the curvature of the top



The bridge on my blue 1 is just the stock bridge that I had powder coated to white. The black saddles are Graphtech ones. I have a standard 7 string hipshot fixed bridge (.125 base plate) on my purple one.


----------



## crystallake (Aug 26, 2014)

It arrived today!


----------



## flaherz09 (Aug 26, 2014)

Dude, every one of your guitars is win. Seriously.


----------



## Syriel (Aug 27, 2014)

crystallake said:


> It arrived today!



Make your own thread mate. 

OP, HNGD mate! Love the hipshot bride on your purp one. 

And I LOVE Esdeath, so this mod is win.


----------



## crystallake (Aug 27, 2014)

Syriel said:


> Make your own thread mate.
> 
> OP, HNGD mate! Love the hipshot bride on your purp one.
> 
> And I LOVE Esdeath, so this mod is win.



Well, in my defense, it's a follow-up to my last post. I thanked the OP for this thread as it pushed me to purchase the SE 7 banger.


----------



## chris9 (Aug 27, 2014)

awesome job man love the blue and white classy as hell !!!!


----------



## bouVIP (Aug 27, 2014)

crystallake said:


> It arrived today!



Your purple top looks amazing! Can't wait for you NGD thread.


----------



## lorguitarist (Aug 30, 2014)

Very nice sir. I love the white hardware on the blue. Very classy. Especially the knobs.......huh huh knobs.


----------



## ibanice (Aug 30, 2014)

those pups looks so great in that blue prs!!! HNGD!


----------



## InTune (Aug 31, 2014)

crystallake said:


> Just wanted to chime in and let you know that I just picked up an Amethyst 7-string SE. Also grabbed a Dimarzio CL/LF set off eBay.
> 
> All because of this thread.
> 
> ...



If you go to Hipshot's site, you can order direct. I ordered 7 for an Ibby RGD7321 and they came with a universal mounting plate that made installation a breeze...very high quality as well. I ordered a set for the Custom SE 7 I got in this week, however I cannot speak to the fit yet as I haven't received them yet, and will update as soon as I do.


----------



## zippo9999 (Sep 3, 2014)

Omg, looks completely awesome!
Can you do some sound video demos??


----------

